# Como diseñar un medidor de longitud de cable



## jsgx181x (Jun 28, 2013)

Hola soy nuevo en este foro, estudio ingenieria electronica y estoy realizando diversos proyectos, uno de los cuales es diseñar un medidor de longitud cable para detectar cortes. En resumen quisiera saber si alguien sabe el funcionamiento de estos dispositivos o si conoce el principio de como trabajan, se que tiene mucho que ver con la onda reflejada en el cable producto del corte pero quisiera mas informacion al respecto para diseñar uno. Saludos ...


----------



## Melghost (Jun 28, 2013)

Se me ocurre que quizás sometiendo el cable a tensión (eléctrica, claro) y por efecto Hall. Existen transistores de efecto Hall; quizás analizándolo por ahí... Eso sí, tendrías que recorrer el cable hasta dar con el corte.

Si lo que quieres es saber desde el mismo extremo en qué punto está roto sin tener que recorrerlo, entonces no se me ocurre la forma. Quizás utilizándolo de antena y viendo su frecuencia de resonancia... pero creo que estoy flipando.


----------



## palurdo (Jun 28, 2013)

jsgx181x dijo:


> ... diseñar un medidor de longitud cable para detectar cortes... se que tiene mucho que ver con la onda reflejada en el cable producto del corte pero quisiera mas informacion al respecto para diseñar uno. Saludos ...



En mis años mozos de universidad, medíamos la longitud de un cable enviando  un tren de pulsos y viendo en el osciloscopios el desfase de los pulsos originales y los reflejados. Este método presenta varios problemas:

Para hacer el cálculo sencillo, el cable debe de estar complétamente cortado, es decir, en el par final debe de haber resistencia infinita, de lo contrario los pulsos de vuelta pueden sufrir variación de fase y alterar la medida (o hacer la medida de la resistencia en continua para saber la componente real de la impedancia, y no suponerla como infinita, y entonces hacer los cálculos). 

El segundo problema es que hay que conocer la velocidad de la linea de transmisión. En el aire las ondas viajan a velocidad de la luz, pero en una línea las señales viajan más lentas, como por ejemplo 0,4 o 0,6 veces la velocidad de la luz, por lo tanto para saber la distancia es necesario saber cómo de rápido viajan las ondas.

Tercero, este método suponiendo que podemos salvar los problemas anteriores, es útil cuando las medidas del cable son largas. Si el corte está a pocos metros, la frecuencia de los pulsos debe de ser muy alta (pulsos muy pequeños), por lo que el material atenuará casi toda la señal y puede ser muy dificil hacer alguna medición.

En conclusión, puede ser una herramienta útil para estimar la zona donde se encuentra el corte, pero no algo muy preciso...

Todo esto en base a mi experiencia, que tampoco es mucha en este campo, porque desde la universidad no he vuelto a utilizar este conocimiento.


----------



## Scooter (Jun 28, 2013)

Hace años me ofrecieron un "ecometro"


----------



## fdesergio (Jun 28, 2013)

En telefonia se usa medir la capacitancia y hacer un calculo de la distancia con base en ello, debes tener en cuenta la seccion del conductor y el aislamiento, chauuuuuuuu


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 28, 2013)

Hola caro Jsgx181x busque en el "tio Google" por : "Time Domain Reflectometer (TDR)"  hay muchas informaciones tecnicas para tu inquietaciones , basicamiente es un generador de pulsos agudos y uno osciloscopio de banda ancha agregados y conectados a el cable sob teste.
! Fuerte abraço y Buena suerte en tu desahollo !
Att.
Daniel lopes.


----------



## mcrven (Jun 29, 2013)

fdesergio dijo:


> En telefonia se usa medir la capacitancia y hacer un calculo de la distancia con base en ello, debes tener en cuenta la seccion del conductor y el aislamiento, chauuuuuuuu



Con referencia a este método, se puede utilizar con precisión relativa, para determinar la distancia de un corte en cables del tipo paralelos. Me explico: cables bifilares para conexión a la línea AC, cables blindados y/o concéntricos o, como los telefónicos que están embutidos dentro de una madeja o en instalaciones dentro de un ducto. 

Se toma la lectura de la capacidad por una punta y por la otra y se establece la diferencia relativa a la capacidad de ambos segmentos y se compara con la longitud del cable bajo prueba. Los porcentajes de ambas capacidades, comparadas con los porcentajes de la distancia, nos mostrará el punto de corte muy aproximadamente.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 29, 2013)

Es todo lo que tengo :

Ver el archivo adjunto 91939


----------



## NarXEh (Jun 29, 2013)

Buenas!

No tiene nada de fundamento propio  pero un profesor me dijo una ves que utilizando un puente de wheatstone se puede usar para saber si un cable esta cortado y que despejando la "l" saber la longitud a la que esta el corte.

No se si servira pero lo dejo por si alguno sabe algo mas sobre esto

saludos!

p.d.:Quisas esto ayude en algo http://www.inducor.com.ar/articulostecnicos/localizacion_de_fallas_parte1.pdf


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 29, 2013)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Es todo lo que tengo :
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 91939



El oscilocopio tiene que sener de banda ancha ( centenas de Mhz ) para que la imagen sea o mas fiel possible y no mascarar las medidas.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------

